# Delayed birthday present



## Marc (May 13, 2011)

Today I went to my parents to pick up something they bought for me. And to my big surprise they also bought me a nice birthday present.

Paph. philippinense var. laevigatum

A nice mature plant with 3 growths 







I directly repotted the plant so that's why the medium looks so dry.

And there is allready something nice emerging from the biggest growth. :clap:






And just because I was taking pictures I allready made a budwatch shot of a plant that will be featured soon in the photography section.


----------



## Heather (May 13, 2011)

Nice looking plant. You have good parents!


----------



## paphreek (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful plant! It's wonderful that both you and your parents share a passion for orchids.


----------



## jjkOC (May 13, 2011)

Wow! What a nice birthday gift!


----------



## Dido (May 13, 2011)

Nice brithday gift, and late congrats to you


----------



## SlipperKing (May 13, 2011)

Double Damn! You hit on a top score! Very nice gift. What is that super black bud????


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 13, 2011)

Sweet! What wonderful parents you have! :clap:


----------



## paphioboy (May 13, 2011)

Wow... I'd like to trade my folks with yours...  just kidding  Great birthday gift...


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## Marc (May 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I will pass on the compliments to my parents.



SlipperKing said:


> What is that super black bud????



That's a secret oke:


----------



## JeanLux (May 14, 2011)

Now, that's a Strong present, bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## Howzat (May 14, 2011)

Jy hebt een prachtige vader en moeder. Proficiat! 
Forgive me for my poor Dutch. That was great great gift from your parents.


----------



## Marc (May 14, 2011)

Howzat said:


> Jy hebt een prachtige vader en moeder. Proficiat!
> Forgive me for my poor Dutch. That was great great gift from your parents.



Well there is allmost nothing wrong with the line you just posted. Do you have family roots tracing back to the Netherlands?


----------



## biothanasis (May 14, 2011)

A great present!!!! Congrats...!!!


----------



## Howzat (May 14, 2011)

Marc said:


> Well there is allmost nothing wrong with the line you just posted. Do you have family roots tracing back to the Netherlands?


Nee, ik ben geboren in Hollands Indische during WW2. Have not spoken any since 50's. Have been there once in 1996.
Do you know Rene Klinger?? Very nice young man. Always met him in Taiwan every year. He is a phalaenopsis commercial grower, but also has some paphiopedilums.


----------



## Marc (May 14, 2011)

Howzat said:


> Nee, ik ben geboren in Hollands Indische during WW2. Have not spoken any since 50's. Have been there once in 1996.
> Do you know Rene Klinger?? Very nice young man. Always met him in Taiwan every year. He is a phalaenopsis commercial grower, but also has some paphiopedilums.



I know a few people who have visited his nursery a couple of times. So far I haven't been there myself but chances are that that will change. The nursery he runs is well known in the Netherlands.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 14, 2011)

Very healthy looking plant! Nice!


----------



## Clark (May 14, 2011)

Great addition for any collection!
Envy.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2011)

Looks really healthy and about ready to bloom!


----------

